# Belgian hares.



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

My next rabbit is a B/H! I can't wait! 

It won't be for a long while yet but i am definately going to get one. I only knew 2 when i used show and breed my Dutch buns. I just love them, i think they are beautiful!

Has anyone got one??


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

My very best breeder friend is a BH breeder.
Here's her site Lazenby Stud - Home


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh wow!! Thanks for that Frags!!!

It has been between a B/H, English Lop and British Giant (Bernie over here breeds them) 

But i have made the decision for a Belgian!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I love Hares, they need alot of room though!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they are so beautiful, altho I dont know any1 who keeps them as pets, I would love to know what their personalities are like


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello,

BH are fantastic rabbits. I had a brother and sister, Billy and Libby. They were so beautiful and had such characters.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I check rabbit rehome for them all the time.

If one can up in rescue i would 100% get a third bun. Sadly not one so far, and id never buy from a breeder.


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> id never buy from a breeder.


how come? (just wondering - not questioning you!!!)


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> how come? (just wondering - not questioning you!!!)


Ive yet to find one that doesnt house in tiered, bare hutches that are well below the minimum standards set by the RSPCA. So many show and breeding buns are hutched the vast majority of the time, with no stimulation and exercise, and no bunny company except when being bred.

I also prefer to rescue, considering the amount that need homes. Id rather go without than buy a baby.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have never seen anything quite like those hares before. Remarkable looking!! I loved the one sitting in the front of the car. I wonder is the car was moving lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sadly, Belgian Hares come into rescue very VERY rarely indeed.... you could be waiting years, in fact. I did like the look of that breeder Emzy posted the link to - the buns have access to outside runs at all times and large hutches inside, so not as bad as some breeders I've seen.

I had a Hare as a house rabbit at one time - they are very intelligent, and while she wasn't as affectionate as the Dutch I had, she was so funny. She was also a rare rabbit that actually liked to be cuddled, and would bump bump bump me with her velvet nose. I'd advise to get a pet hare spayed or neutered - she was quite a single-minded thing and when feeling broody she would chase me down the hall biting my ankles! She always had a dicky stomach though, and no matter what I did, would always 'leak' small amounts of liquid poo (which wasn't good for the carpets), so she ended up as a part-time house rabbit, having the run of the garden and a hutch, but coming in to spend time with me. She also had a couple of minor episodes of bloat which I caught in time, then sadly one day I found her dead in her hutch having bloated fatally. Some lines of Hares are a little fragile in the health department.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Sadly, Belgian Hares come into rescue very VERY rarely indeed.... you could be waiting years, in fact. I did like the look of that breeder Emzy posted the link to - the buns have access to outside runs at all times and large hutches inside, so not as bad as some breeders I've seen.
> 
> I had a Hare as a house rabbit at one time - they are very intelligent, and while she wasn't as affectionate as the Dutch I had, she was so funny. She was also a rare rabbit that actually liked to be cuddled, and would bump bump bump me with her velvet nose. I'd advise to get a pet hare spayed or neutered - she was quite a single-minded thing and when feeling broody she would chase me down the hall biting my ankles! She always had a dicky stomach though, and no matter what I did, would always 'leak' small amounts of liquid poo (which wasn't good for the carpets), so she ended up as a part-time house rabbit, having the run of the garden and a hutch, but coming in to spend time with me. She also had a couple of minor episodes of bloat which I caught in time, then sadly one day I found her dead in her hutch having bloated fatally. Some lines of Hares are a little fragile in the health department.


Lynn my friend who link i posted is a fab breeder, her rabbits have massive runs and are out everyday.
Her hare's are stunning and are always winning at show's!!

Im wary of hare's lol they scare me!! If they bite they latch on twist round theyre body and kick with theyre back legs and ive seen scars on people, which is why they scare me lol, yes im a chicken!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frags said:


> Im wary of hare's lol they scare me!! If they bite they latch on twist round theyre body and kick with theyre back legs and ive seen scars on people, which is why they scare me lol, yes im a chicken!!


I've only known one that was aggressive - she was my first Belgian Hare I had when I was 12... and meant to be my first show rabbit too. The guy who sold her to me turned out to be well dodgy, gave me a transfer card that was blank one side (luckily Ray Massey from the BBHC helped trace him and get the card signed for me), and it turned out she had terrible sore hocks, either as a result of being kept on wire or also possibly from poor conformation, meaning too much weight was on the wrong part of the hind feet. As a result, she had the worst temper of any rabbit I've ever owned!! We tried for years to get the feet to heal but in the end she had to be PTS. Not a great start to rabbit showing for me as a child, though


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I've only known one that was aggressive - she was my first Belgian Hare I had when I was 12... and meant to be my first show rabbit too. The guy who sold her to me turned out to be well dodgy, gave me a transfer card that was blank one side (luckily Ray Massey from the BBHC helped trace him and get the card signed for me), and it turned out she had terrible sore hocks, either as a result of being kept on wire or also possibly from poor conformation, meaning too much weight was on the wrong part of the hind feet. As a result, she had the worst temper of any rabbit I've ever owned!! We tried for years to get the feet to heal but in the end she had to be PTS. Not a great start to rabbit showing for me as a child, though


I can imagine how dis heartening that would be as my 1st rabbits i bought were far from showable  
Lynn hasnt been biten by any herself but her little boy was walking past 1 and it bit his leg and another friend had to have stitches from her bite and the scar is sooo bad.
But i spose any rabbit can potentially give a nasty bite, im just a chicken lol they look nice but i WILL NOT handle them lol she asked me to get them from shed last week for the show and i had to say nooo wayyyyy lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frags said:


> ....they look nice but i WILL NOT handle them lol she asked me to get them from shed last week for the show and i had to say nooo wayyyyy lol


You'd have thought I was brave then - about 5 years ago I went to a show at Peterborough which was also a BBHC and a Polish stock show. I stewarded ALL day, mainly the Hares and the Poles! they were so short of stewards I ended up doing them all twice, both in the main show & stock shows. At one point I had 3 perfectly posed Poles in front of me... it was a bit like juggling plates in a circus, but I enjoyed it! And no bites


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> You'd have thought I was brave then - about 5 years ago I went to a show at Peterborough which was also a BBHC and a Polish stock show. I stewarded ALL day, mainly the Hares and the Poles! they were so short of stewards I ended up doing them all twice, both in the main show & stock shows. At one point I had 3 perfectly posed Poles in front of me... it was a bit like juggling plates in a circus, but I enjoyed it! And no bites


    Another breed id sh1t it to handle lol, well done you handling 3  i sooooo wont lol poles really scare me!!! oh and nethies but thats cos Lynns nethie bit me lol look here Lazenby Stud - Netherland Dwarfs the black at the bottom Harrison, but i call him satan 
Im a lop eared person and anything with sticky up ears looks scarey to me lol

ive made myself look a right chicken on here now lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> I check rabbit rehome for them all the time.
> 
> If one can up in rescue i would 100% get a third bun. Sadly not one so far, and id never buy from a breeder.


What about hare x ? 

Available Rescue: Tintin and Hergé (Belgian Hare x) - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the look of the black and tan ones! 

I had a purebreed black/tan rabbit called Sherry, she was a right minx! And i have always liked the colour mix.

When the time comes to get one it'll have plenty of room! The garden is so long with 2 buns i might not have to mow it so much :lol:

I am used to be scratched to bits by buns! When i used to show i was a steward at all the shows and got proper attacked by many of them! Some people looked at me in disgust when i went out in the night with massive long bloody cuts on my arms!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

My beautiful Autumn was a hare.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

She was a stunning girly xx


----------

